# Hyatt Maui



## buzglyd (Oct 11, 2016)

Greg asked for some photos of our unit at the Hyatt Residence club. The resort is new and beautiful. 






 guest bedroom






 guest bathroom











 kitchen











 family room






 lanai






 master bedroom











 master bath

The bathroom has a double vanity and there is also washer dryer stack in the room.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 11, 2016)

Wow amazing!!


----------



## GregT (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks for posting these - the unit looks great!  Have fun!

Best,

Greg


----------



## presley (Oct 12, 2016)

That looks great! Are you there on an exchange?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 12, 2016)

Looks fantastic, will have to add to my list of resorts to try.    Is the entire resort timeshare or is it mixed hotel and timeshare?


----------



## gmarine (Oct 12, 2016)

I was there for 5 nights in August. Definitely among the nicest units I have stayed in. The balcony/terrace is huge with nice furniture including a day bed and table/chairs.  I didnt like the fact that that the beach area in front is small and guests have to pay extra to use the lounge chairs closest to the beach. Other than that great resort. 

The resort is all timeshare units. The Hyatt Regency hotel is next door and timeshare guests have use of the pools etc at the hotel. We were on the 10th floor away from the hotel but some units on lower floors are close to the hotel with balconies facing the hotel rooms.


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 12, 2016)

presley said:


> That looks great! Are you there on an exchange?





No exchange as I don't have II. 

I'm on BFX. Benjamin Franklin exchange.


----------



## wilma (Oct 12, 2016)

presley said:


> That looks great! Are you there on an exchange?



Aren't any exchanges yet unless you have hyatt vacation club points. We traded in for a week in september using hvc and as others have said the resort is wonderful.


----------



## pacman (Oct 12, 2016)

buzglyd said:


> No exchange as I don't have II.
> 
> I'm on BFX. Benjamin Franklin exchange.



That's a good one!


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 13, 2016)

So far, weeks have only been sighted in II as Getaways - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=235951i


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 13, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Looks fantastic, will have to add to my list of resorts to try.    Is the entire resort timeshare or is it mixed hotel and timeshare?



Entire resort is timeshare. There is a Hyatt hotel next door and Residence club guests have full access to hotel pools and can charge food back to the room.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 13, 2016)

buzglyd said:


> Entire resort is timeshare. There is a Hyatt hotel next door and Residence club guests have full access to hotel pools and can charge food back to the room.



It truly is an amazing resort and that is a great value to have full access to the hotel amenities but goodness is it expensive. Even the resales are extreme.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 14, 2016)

buzglyd said:


> Entire resort is timeshare. There is a Hyatt hotel next door and Residence club guests have full access to hotel pools and can charge food back to the room.



Thanks that sounds great.  I like the T/S resorts where you have access to a nearby hotel and its facilities.    Will definitely try to check this out in the future, though my list of place to try in Hawaii is growing faster than i can vacation...


----------



## Henry M. (Oct 14, 2016)

I have taken a tour of the property and it is indeed gorgeous. I briefly considered trying to get a mountain view unit, since they have really nice views (I already own several oceaview units at the Westin timeshares on Maui). I like some of the other Hyatt properties too. Then I found out you own a specific week rather than a floating unit, and that doesn't work for my vacation style. If I wanted to go a different week, I'd have to compete with everyone else to make an exchange.

The new Westin Nanea seems to be implementing a similar style of decor, with the bath tub and more modern design details. They have a unit in build 5 of WKOR-N where you can view the materials that will be used at the Nanea property. It looked almost the same as the pictures above.


----------



## wilma (Oct 14, 2016)

We enjoyed the hotel pool slide through a tunnel and made us of the aqua aerobics classes, but the hotel pool was was packed and chaotic. There were never any pool lounge chairs available and they posted a sign that if you wanted a more tranquil pool scene to go next door to the residence club.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 16, 2016)

wilma said:


> We enjoyed the hotel pool slide through a tunnel and made us of the aqua aerobics classes, but the hotel pool was was packed and chaotic. There were never any pool lounge chairs available and they posted a sign that if you wanted a more tranquil pool scene to go next door to the residence club.


When were you staying there?  We stayed a few nights at the Hyatt Regency too with Hyatt Gold passport points and didn't find the main pool busy at all plus there were pool lounges available.  This was in early April, right after Easter, and we even commented about it.

https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-KC5jqvk/0/O/i-KC5jqvk.jpg

https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-JHRqzng/0/O/i-JHRqzng.jpg

However, the kids pool and where the water slide is was very busy.  It is also true that they ask you constantly to go on a tour when you walk through the lobby but they do that at the Westin Hotel too so we took a tour at the Westin timeshare resort.  We thought that they would show us the new Nanea models but they weren't available yet.  I will see them next year.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 16, 2016)

Wow, that's nice. Thanks for all the great pics

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## wilma (Oct 16, 2016)

iconnections said:


> When were you staying there?  We stayed a few nights at the Hyatt Regency too with Hyatt Gold passport points and didn't find the main pool busy at all plus there were pool lounges available.  This was in early April, right after Easter, and we even commented about it.



We stayed sept 10-17


----------

